# The Golden King



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 4, 2020)

That graphic is bad ass!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you...this enclosure was done pretty half-assed. I worked around the pots and switches with the epoxy. Definitely easier to do the enclosure before the build.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 4, 2020)

Awesome Finish!

I used a product called Killer Cans Prizmacoat on an Arion Flanger that looks really cool about 6 years ago:
You paint what colour you want & then spray a light coat of Prizmacoat & finish of with Clear Coat to make it Pop! :


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Awesome Finish!
> 
> I used a product called Killer Cans Prizmacoat on an Arion Flanger that looks really cool about 6 years ago:
> You paint what colour you want & then spray a light coat of Prizmacoat & finish of with Clear Coat to make it Pop! :
> ...


That’s cool...super hard to capture the effect on a photo.
The one above has holographic glitter in it that shifts from green to blue to gold.
Theoretically you could mix a chameleon pigment into the epoxy for a color shifting finish.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 4, 2020)

JetFixxxer said:


> That graphic is bad ass!



Indeed!  Nice work, inside & out.  I see you got creative and put in a green LED.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Indeed!  Nice work, inside & out.  I see you got creative and put in a green LED.



Daughter of necessity...I was out of red 

I still need to address the power jack. There wasn’t quite room for the micro-connector due to the toggle.

Learning from everyone here has improved my builds immensely and I love working with PedalPCB. I‘m still more of a paint by numbers builder and what many of you are doing is over my head.

Every build I end up feeling like I could have done something better, but seems to be more minor stuff now.

I have a cyclical personality and I can feel that this season may be coming to a close. Turned out to be a much more expensive hobby than I expected! Got a few more builds to finish up for friends and I really want to try my hand at the Lovepedal Vibe clone now that I’m a little more skilled.

After that I’ve got the store that I manage for someone else and a company of my own to navigate through these crazy times. Probably won’t have much soldering time this Summer.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Jun 5, 2020)

I didn't recognize the board. What pedal is?


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s the King Midas board...a close cousin of Keeley’s El Rey Dorado pedal.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

